

Using Google to Find the Best StackOverflow Result - kvanderd

Google&#x27;s search engine is better than SO. Here is how I search google to find the best results on SO:<p>#this limits the google search results just to the SO website<p>site:http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;<p>#searches for an exact match of a keyword<p>site:http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F; &quot;nested forms rails&quot;<p>#searches for synonymous words<p>site:http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F; *nested forms rails&quot;
======
InformalRelief
But tags. If I type in [android] in the stackoverflow search box, it gives me
all questions tagged android. This doesn't work if I use google.

------
auslegung
Thanks! Simple stuff that some of us know, but I'm still not in the habit yet
of using it. Great reminder!

------
thoughtpalette
I always just type stackoverflow.com and hit tab in the chrome address bar.

